# PA shelters & rescues - Animal Law Seminar



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I received this email from Petfinder. Rescues and shelters in PA may be interested in attending. 
Mods, please move if I posted in the wrong place.

Dear Petfinder.com members,

We are proud to sponsor the Pennsylvania Bar Institute and their Fifth Annual Animal Law Seminar. The seminars will cover topics such as:

Serving on the Shelter or Rescue Board of Directors – Ethical Issues 
Investigating and Prosecuting Animal Cruelty 
Fundraising Regulations for Nonprofits 
Legal Update – Animal Law Year in Review 
Real Estate Issues and Pets 
Hot Legal Issues for Shelters and Rescues 

If you are involved in working with a shelter, an animal control agency or a rescue organization, you will want to attend!

So that they can reach everyone, the PBI has set up three locations across the state:

Mechanicsburg, PA on July 17
Pittsburgh, PA on August 20
Philadelphia, PA on August 27

Each event starts at 9:00 am and ends at 4:45 pm and is only $100 for animal welfare staff or volunteers.

TO REGISTER OR FOR MORE INFORMATION: Please contact PBI at 800-932-4637 or visit http://www.pbi.org


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Several of us fro SASRA have attended this event in the past. There's always something that is less applicable, but it has been very interesting and this year you can choose between topics in the afternoon. 

P.S. Can you tell a GSD person is behind the planning of this?


----------

